# pitcher pumps



## jnap31 (Sep 16, 2005)

Is anyone using an ultimate pitcher pump? I am seriously thinking of getting one I was going to go electric but I changed my mind I would rather have something that can work independently of the grid and make me and the kids stronger Thanks for the link critter that is where I saw it at. My well is 27feet but I would only need to draw from that deep in the droughts during summer and I will just try to fill up a big catchment ahead of time and also catch water from the roof. I guess this pump is only guraeenteed to 22 feet but I imagine it may work to 27 feet if I needed it to?http://www.survivalunlimited.com/handwaterpumpshallow.htm


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Don't count on a pitcher pump if you have a water depth of 27 feet. Where is the 27 feet measured from? Is this the length of the well casing or the depth to the watertable as measured from the top of the well casing? 

I'd think you'd be much happier with a well like this one. Yes, it costs a bit more but it works all winter long and you get more water per stroke.


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

that a new one Cabin or an old timer? have too agree that the pitcher pump would not be as good as the deep well, their stainless pumps quite pricey though! and with some deep well pumps you can use a jack with either a windmill or a moter. if we had a deep well hand pump we would need to be pumping 24/7! as is we have a gen hook up for our submirsable when the powers down .


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> Don't count on a pitcher pump if you have a water depth of 27 feet. Where is the 27 feet measured from? Is this the length of the well casing or the depth to the watertable as measured from the top of the well casing?
> 
> I'd think you'd be much happier with a well like this one. Yes, it costs a bit more but it works all winter long and you get more water per stroke.


What's the draw depth on yours CF?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

The well is screened from about 28 to 30 feet below the ground surface. The watertable is about 15 feet below ground level. The cylinder pump is about 25 feet below ground level. The cylinder has a two foot tail below it. The spigot is about 3 feet above ground level. The "draw depth" is 15 feet + 3 feet = 18 feet. And yes, a pitcher pump would have worked in my situation. But, I did not want a pump that would freeze during the winter.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2006)

What the width of your well casing there, Cabin?

.....Alan.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

It's a 2-inch, hand-driven well casing and point. The drop tube is 1-inch. I know what you're thinking, and the answer is "yes, you can purchase a brass pump cylinder that fits in a 2-inch pipe."

Around the 2-inch casing I concreted in a 6-inch pipe that the base of the pump is flanged to.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

jnap31 said:


> but I imagine it may work to 27 feet if I needed it to?http://www.survivalunlimited.com/handwaterpumpshallow.htm



I would not assume that. Those pumps depend on vaccumn and adding 5 feet adds 2.5 psi needed. That's hard to get from vaccumn. You need to fight air pressure which is what, about 14psi? You are going from 11 psi needed up to 13.5 psi 13psi. 

Maybe if you are close to sea level, during a real high pressue you will get some water. 

--->Paul


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Any chance that the local 'health dept.' would be in the picture ... ?
More and more shallow wells are not 'legal'

There is many options for going electric for that shallow of a well. A couple PV pannels and a pump...............


----------



## boonieman (Dec 28, 2005)

I've been down this route, and CF is giving you wise advise. Can you get some water out of it in an emergency with a pitcher pump? Sure. If I remember right, perfect vacuum will lift water 32 or 33 feet at sea level. I have an old hand dug well I'm really not using, so I thought a pitcher pump on it would look cute. I did install PVC piping down 25 feet. The well is 26 feet deep, 3 feet across, and the water table is normally 10 feet down. Initially, your lifting water from 10 feet, but as the level in the well drops it gets harder and harder to pump. One spring my deep well pump went out. I used the pitcher pump on the old dug well to draw water for dishes, toilet, etc. I'll tell ya, two five gallon buckets and I had about all I wanted of that pitcher pump and I'm no wimp. Spend a little more money wisely and you'll have an excellent backup supply of water that even the kids can help get.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2006)

Cabin Fever said:


> It's a 2-inch, hand-driven well casing and point. The drop tube is 1-inch. I know what you're thinking, and the answer is "yes, you can purchase a brass pump cylinder that fits in a 2-inch pipe."
> 
> Around the 2-inch casing I concreted in a 6-inch pipe that the base of the pump is flanged to.


 That's what I wanted to hear!

Where did you get it?

I've been wanting to do the same, but the depth limitations of the pitcher pump have always been a drawback for me.

.....Alan.


----------



## jnap31 (Sep 16, 2005)

Jim-mi said:


> Any chance that the local 'health dept.' would be in the picture ... ?
> QUOTE]
> NO


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

A.T. Hagan said:


> That's what I wanted to hear!
> 
> Where did you get it?
> 
> ...


I purchased it from a wholesale plumbing distribution company in the Twin Cities (my Dad was a plumber). The well cylinder is made by Maass-Midwest. You can find all the well cylinders made by this company at: http://www.maassmidwest.com/catalog_PDFs/21_CylRdCup.pdf

I suppose youâre going to have to do a web search to find where you might be able to mail order one, or talk to a local plumber to have him order you one from his supply house.


----------



## jnap31 (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies here


----------

